# top 10 homemade jigs



## Alan M (Mar 29, 2010)

hi there. 
what would you say are the top 10 homemade jigs you have used or seen. 

il get started with a few of mine are (in no order)
matias wandell box joint jig
" " tilting router


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Table saw crosscut sled. #1 by a landslide. #2 is using a square piece of ply or mdf as a sled for routing the ends of narrow pieces on the router table.


----------



## Harrison67 (May 30, 2012)

Agree about the crosscut sled, tenoniong jig would be no.2.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

CROSSCUT SLED ON THE TABLE SAW IS # 1, my 2nd is also on the table saw and it is simply a piece of wood cut for the slots with a piece screwed to it where I can clamp pieces on it to cut a straight edge on any kinda curved board this come in handy alot more than peolpe think,and my 3rd is just a much larger piece of wood on the table saw miter gauge also very handy... About 4 weeks ago this list may have been a little different but after only having My tablesaw handy for 3-4 weeks of redoing my new shop area I have learned a new respect for the ole TABLE SAW


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Because this is a router forum I would say the ski jig and the feather boards by Router Workshop (by Bob R. and Rick R. )

===


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

My squaring jig.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Pat

Very nice ,you have posted it many times and I always wanted to ask what is it for and what do you call it..and how do you used it ??,,, squaring jig for wood ???

==



Quillman said:


> My squaring jig.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

For routers?

Dado jig
Door mortise jig
Angle router sled.
Tenon jig
Mortising jig
Squared "rail" jig (rails and stiles)
Ski jig
Planing jig (large, about 40" across)
Circle jig
box joint jig
(and various specialty fences)

Is that 10? I have more router jigs... and I actually have more TS jigs than router jigs. I think my jigs take up more room in my garage than equipment.


----------



## Harrison67 (May 30, 2012)

Quillman said:


> My squaring jig.




Beautiful! You must also be a machinist.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Circle Jigs.

Skis.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I use a simple tablesaw sled most of the time. I like the Oak Park box joint jigs and for working with dovetails the Miter Gauge System is super. I may be prejudiced but I really like the VacGuard for bearing guided work on a router table.


PS: Harrison, to learn more about Quillman visit patwarner.com or grab one of his books from amazon.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> Because this is a router forum I would say the ski jig and the feather boards by Router Workshop (by Bob R. and Rick R. )
> 
> ===


You've made an old man very happy Bob!


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

"what is it for and what do you call it.."
*******************************
For plastic: Component squaring, angle cuts or sizing (fence is adjustable) down to ~2" x 2".
Some tooling.
Work will not squirm.

For Aluminum: As above but essentially for jig platform sizing, tools, and other components that need only sizing in thickness, length and width, up to 3/4" thick. You need one of these to make one!

For Wood: Laps, precision components too small to safely handle, bridal tenons.
*******************
Machinist? No, a bit of a furniture maker and instructor.
*****************************************
How? Work is boxed in and down on the jig so it will not move or escape.
Now the work edge of the platform, in contact with a special fence, slides along as cutter wastes the work & collects the chip.
Tho not conspicuous, the fence is in action in this picture.


----------



## grandpagrizzly (Sep 13, 2011)

Quillman, How about some more info on your squaring jig. That is pretty interesting.
GG


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I see lots of votes for a table saw sled which I have considered building. Can someone tell me how it is in actual use? I understand the making and need, but when in use isn't the majority of the sled hanging over the front of the saw before making the cut? It looks like it would be a bit awkward, like supporting a big panel, and trying to keep it level as you begin the cut. Am I missing something or is that really a non-issue?


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Table saw sled. Made several, destroyed to make new and improved versions, will be making another version sometime in the (hopefully) near future.
Drill press jig for drilling holes. More in planning stage.
For lathe:
Top that fits over, making an extra work table.
In planning stage - jig to hold hand power planer for smoothing rough stock. And, yes, it does work, it IS safe, but needs a jig for more precision as it does take a lot of wood off, fast.
For planer.
Two planer sleds, for planing the edges on multiple thin pieces - works like a dream too.
For router:
Chess piece jigs/templates.
Various jigs/templates for wooden figure banks. With more on the way.
In progress - cane jig/templates - several variations.
In progress - jig template for new router plates - want some more bit types, so want a router for each type, to make changeover fast and furious.


----------



## Alan M (Mar 29, 2010)

JOAT said:


> Table saw sled. Made several, destroyed to make new and improved versions, will be making another version sometime in the (hopefully) near future.
> Drill press jig for drilling holes. More in planning stage.
> For lathe:
> Top that fits over, making an extra work table.
> ...



those are some unusual jigs there. are there threads on those. id love to see those


----------



## japa62 (May 9, 2012)

Don't think I've made 10 yet but working on them.
Table saw sled and Circular Saw Track are used regularly. 
Half a dozen various sawing jigs to build 250x150mm high silver easel's for a wedding.
Currently working on a bandsaw log sled. From building that, I have started planning the next jig, a Dado jig.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Alan M said:


> hi there.
> what would you say are the top 10 homemade jigs you have used or seen.
> 
> il get started with a few of mine are (in no order)
> ...


From all the many jigs that I've made over the years, these ten, in no special order represent the ones in regular use.

router circle jig
router ski jig
corner rounding jig
straight line drilling jig
45° picture frame jig
tall fence
modified pen press
indexing system
four way tool post
spline cut/rout jig


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Oliver, close to a foot of the typical sled is supported by your saw table at the start of a cut if your sled has a leading edge fence like mine. Even more is usually supported with a trailing edge fence because most of the time you will be making your cuts on material 10" in width or less. Either way the sled is very stable.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Mike said:


> Oliver, close to a foot of the typical sled is supported by your saw table at the start of a cut if your sled has a leading edge fence like mine. Even more is usually supported with a trailing edge fence because most of the time you will be making your cuts on material 10" in width or less. Either way the sled is very stable.


Thanks Mike. I was visualizing a maximum width cut and not thinking that it would be the exception. Time for me to dig out some of the sled plans I have and build one. That will have to wait until Hurricane Isaac passes by.


----------



## Alan M (Mar 29, 2010)

some nice jigs there harry. 
i like the torch on the terry clip. i might borrow that idea.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

If you use a torch, it may melt the plastic on your router 

===


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Learn to speak American. (It's our planet :jester: )

Flashlight: A device with batteries and a bulb which provides light.

Torch: A tool which uses fuel to solder, braze, cut and weld. Also known as a Smoke Wrench.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Mike said:


> Learn to speak American. (It's our planet :jester: )
> 
> Flashlight: A device with batteries and a bulb which provides light.
> 
> Torch: A tool which uses fuel to solder, braze, cut and weld. Also known as a Smoke Wrench.


Torches were used for thousands of years, and possibly tens of thousands of years, for lighting. They've only come to mean soldering, cutting, etc. for a relatively short period of time although the description is apt. How we came to call something that produces a continuous beam of focused light a flashlight is a bit of a question. A flash is only a momentary burst of light. We do have some very strange words and terms in our language.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Gaffboat said:


> Thanks Mike. I was visualizing a maximum width cut and not thinking that it would be the exception. Time for me to dig out some of the sled plans I have and build one. That will have to wait until Hurricane Isaac passes by.


There are two main designs of sled. Single slide (in the mitre gauge slot i.e.) and dual slide. I went with the single slide and have had no problems with accuracy. My sled has about 8" of hardwood slide sicking out each end which both helps with accuracy and extends the amount of crosscut available. I tried UHMW 3/8" strip but they are too flexible for extending past the sled base. Of course you leave the base overlong so that the first cut trims the base to the blade. I can start a cut with only about 2 inches of the base on the saw table. I went with a rear fence but Mike's front fence would work well too and you could use a wide base with that design.


----------



## TRBaker (Jul 5, 2012)

I use a sled on my table saw for box joints to make A/C registers, etc., but one of my favorites is a jig for my planer to make tapered thresholds and champhered corners for cabinets.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Alan M said:


> those are some unusual jigs there. are there threads on those. id love to see those


No build threads, but pictures of a few things, and can take more. however. There is always a however. This particular however is that I am having computer issues just now, and my son has me on some offtrack site, from which I am linked to FireFox, from which I am linked here. What this means is, I can use my computer. I cannot load any photos to my computer, and in fact cannot even find the pictures I already have stored ON my computer. Hopefully this will be resolved soon.

If you're wanting an explanation of how my jigs are made, some I can explain. Some not, becasuse I don't know how I did them myself. I know the end result I want, just not how it will look, sit and think, then say to myself, "Yeah, that will work", and start. Then wait for the glue to set, think what I want to do for the next step, and do it. And then when I finally finish whatever, often can't figure out how I did it. My bench saw stand is that way, looks sort of art decoish, maybe steampunkish, and I have not a dlue how I did it. If I were to make another it would probably wind up being made differently, because I'm not sure if I could copy this one or not. :sarcastic:

However, my jigs do make it very easy and efficient to make duplicate parts, and some of those I think I can explain how I did them.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Mike what's a vac guard do you have pictures?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Alan M said:


> some nice jigs there harry.
> i like the torch on the terry clip. i might borrow that idea.


Thank you Alan. many years ago here in Australia I asked a shop assistant where they kept the Terry clips and all I got was a long blank look, fortunately he had a colleague from the UK who explained to me that over here they are known as TOOL CLIPS! After spending the last 48 years downunder I think that I'm now reasonably familiar with Aussie names.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> If you use a torch, it may melt the plastic on your router
> 
> ===


One of the definitions of TORCH in my latest Collins dictionary is;

small portable electric lamp powered by batteries. If I was gas welding I would talk about my Oxy torch, or if brazing my low pressure gas torch or yet again if I was dreaming I might call out "I'm carrying the Olympic torch"!!!!


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I use my circle and oval template jigs all the time with guide bushes. Guitar jigs and templates. Circle jig is really useful. skis, my plane handle jig has saved a few fingers on the router and holds the routed handles for finishing.


----------



## Peter Harrison45 (Aug 26, 2013)

*Question for Harrysin*



harrysin said:


> From all the many jigs that I've made over the years, these ten, in no special order represent the ones in regular use.
> 
> router circle jig
> router ski jig
> ...


G'day Harry , could you explain how it works or show a link for your "corner rounding jig " please


----------



## samsoot (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow - would like to see how you use it


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Oh boy. I didn' know there is a name for every procedur you can make with a simple piece of ply atached to the bottom of your router!
Let's see. . .
1. That 6x12" waterply for repairing old floors.
2. Router ski's from 2005
3. Lathe copy ensamble: three screw's and a piece of ply from 1990
4. Lathe like turning jig for routing parts of window frames (remember our window's aren't as decorative as your's)

Here is a short list of my jig's
That's not much but a carpenter without or almost a shop... You can't have everything. You just have to manage with those thing's you have and try to do your best!!


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank's mike: "Learn to speak American. (It's our planet)"
Kiitos vaan niin perkeleesti :-0


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Tiny said:


> Thank's mike: "Learn to speak American. (It's our planet)"
> Kiitos vaan niin perkeleesti :-0


(Polite) translation: Thanks, but I'm not sure I can agree with that. :no:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Peter Harrison45 said:


> G'day Harry , could you explain how it works or show a link for your "corner rounding jig " please


Peter, Harry's corner rounding jig is the #3 picture in Harry's post.

A template (under the work piece) and bearing guided cutter.


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> (Polite) translation: Thanks, but I'm not sure I can agree with that. :no:


It's true you could translate it like that. Maby the phrase is quite clear without the translation. B)


----------



## Larkan (Apr 13, 2012)

Peter are there any photos of these jigs? or details on how to make them?
Thanks


----------

